# Hanging my Kayak from the garage ceiling



## maverick17 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have an idea, but I would appreciate any better ones.

I bought a kayak and need to store it from the garage rafters when not in use.

The issues are:

I need the kayak to be as close to the rafters as possible so I can still pull a car in under it.

I need the kayak not to move back and forth after it has been lifted

Easier the better.


My current plan is to take a 2x4 and put clips at the same point where the handles of the kayak are located.

Have a rope in the middle of the board that is attached to a quick pully system, and hoist it up.

The issue is the swaying of the kayak. My current plan is to have a second rope that attaches around the rafter and loops into the one side of the 2x4 to prevent sway.

I have also thought about two pullies, but that seems to be a waste of time. 

My question is - is there an easy way to do this to reduce or eliminate sway by simply adding a pully somewhere? Remember the kayak needs to be within a foot of the rafters for this plan to work, so I can't afford too much give in ropes connecting at an angle.

thanks!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A friend of mine uses these:

http://www.outdoorplay.com/Kayak-Storage-Hoist


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

attach rope to one side to rafters - firm, no pulley. Use a skid under it with eye bolts or pulleys on either side, then put 1 pulley on the other side of the skid on the rafters with a cleat. You can then pull the kayak completely flush with the rafters.

The skid can be as little as a 2x4 frame with carpet or something on top.

I can draw a cheesy pic if you want. Beware, my artwork is crude haha!


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Griz's way would be way easier and lighter, but it might not get you as close to the top. If there are joists, maybe you could go attach to the rafters, and clip the leads to the joists. That would be easy and get you all the way up too.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I've used hooks in the rafters for my canoes. Just lift the front on, then the back. sometimes I'd use a hand tightened ratchet strap across the middle also. there was very little movement.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

How wide is the kayak? or tall can it fit thru an opening 14 1/2"


----------



## maverick17 (Sep 15, 2006)

SSC said:


> How wide is the kayak? or tall can it fit thru an opening 14 1/2"




It is wider than 14.5


The store bought rig is too far from the top.


----------



## maverick17 (Sep 15, 2006)

smalpierre said:


> Griz's way would be way easier and lighter, but it might not get you as close to the top. If there are joists, maybe you could go attach to the rafters, and clip the leads to the joists. That would be easy and get you all the way up too.



That is what I was thinking, but how can I do that on a single pull without the sway, if possible.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

i think we need a picture. are you worried about sway when hoisting or when it is at final position?

seems simple-connect rope from bow and stern that meet to a single line thru a pulley. pulley should hang from roof rafters and not ceiling joists. to stabilize you install blocking flat side down between ceiling joists one over bow and the other over stern. drill a whole in each blocking big enough for the line to move thru easily. all you will need to do is connect lines to kayak and pull rope then tie off to a nail or 2


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

heres a drawing of what i am thinking


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

so leaving them on the ground behind my shop is a no no, i have a trolling motor mount on mine and i keep that off the ground atleast haha


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

I've always used two pulleys. My boat was a lot heavier than a kayak though.

I like SSC's solution. If the holes in the blocking have too much friction, you can put a spreader on the ropes so they hang straight down through the holes in the blocking at all times.


----------



## FlatworkGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow .. I don't know how big your garage is, but in mine, I just hang it on the wall ..


----------



## maverick17 (Sep 15, 2006)

SSC said:


> heres a drawing of what i am thinking


I like the look.

The issue is the amount of rope from the floor (where I would attach the kayak) to its final position as close as possible to the joist, vs the amount of space I have to the rafters. My original try created too much friction at the joist due to a sharp angle connecting two lines to one.

I ended up just having two lines all the way through from the kayak to the single ending pully. It can get off balance while hoisting, but I just have to watch what I am doing.

Thanks for all the imput and after I get some carpet scraps up on the joist I will be able to get it touching the top!


----------

